#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  фм-трансмиттер с микрофоном

## Вова Л.

Может ли кто-то порекомендовать фм-трансмиттер с выходом для микрофона. Т. е. чтобы можно было транслировать перевод на определенной частоте и все желающие слушали через обычное радио?

Порылся в и-нете - нашел только довольно дорогие (в районе 100 баксов) модели. Должно, наверно, быть что-то по-дешевле. Вещь, вроде, не шибко сложная.

Или, может, кто-то знает, можно ли так использовать обычные фм-трансмиттеры для телефонов (типа, скажем, этого) для трансляции голоса. Выхода на микрофон там, вроде, нет. Можно ли через какой-то разъем подключить микрофон через телефон? Или хотя бы использовать микрофон, что в телефоне?

----------


## Буль

1. Почти все FM-трансмиттеры снабжены входом 3.5"
2. Воткните туда микрофон, лучше через усилитель. 
3. ??? PROFIT!

UPD: только мощность трансмиттера рассчитайте, чтобы он всю нужную площадь покрыл. Обычно они маломощные, во избежание проблем с ФАПСИ.

----------

Вова Л. (05.06.2012), Фил (05.06.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phone-a...-33704897.html  у меня вот такой

----------

Вова Л. (05.06.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

Нашел на е-бае этот Eznex ENA7000 EzCube - приедет, потестим...

----------


## Osh

Давайте тогда простые усилители обсудим. А то мы DVD-плеер в качестве усилителя микрофона используем  :Smilie:

----------

